# New Workbench ideas........



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey all. 

For my P-40 right now, I am working on my desk, which was bought for homework  and my mom is not a happy person 

My dad, has promised me a dedicated room in the house (The back room in the basement, which isn't used for anything, so not that big of a deal.) for building my models, and when we get it redone in the near future, he says to look for a good workbench to put down there. 

Any ideas for some reasonably priced?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2009)

IKEA?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

Perhaps I'm overly simplistic, but you just need a table. I got mine from a yard sale.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep. Even simpler, go to the local DIY store, and get a length of Conti Board (melamine covered MDF, probably different brand names in the USA) to whatever size you want, and a couple of brackets and some 2 x2 timber. Make the table the size you want, screw it to the wall on the brackets and support it with legs made from the timber. This way, you could have an 'L' shape work space, 'U' shaped, any shape, any size, for less than the price of a cheap desk or table. And it'll clean easy too. That's what I did in the spare room in one house, and added shelving of various depths above for paints, tools etc, with models on shelves on another wall.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Oct 18, 2009)

Many ideas for this depending on your wallet, but I did as Terry suggested. 1.5 metres of melamine covered MDF/ chipboard. Mine was removed from an old kitchen. Cheap, easy and flat!

Another alternative is to find a second hand office furniture place and grab an old but good desk - or grab one from the local "trading post" paper. With a set of draws to hide all those kits you shouldn't have, from sight!


----------



## Thebuilderofthings (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, it's me. May I make a suggestion concerning the top of the bench. This may take some $$ so be prepared but in will insure a flat surface, glue and paint of all kinds comes up with a single edge razor blade and lasts forever provided you don't drop bowling balls on it. A sheet of glass. On my work bench which has your standard cabinets and drawers underneath I have laid a 3/16"x2.5ft.x10ft. sheet of glass on top of my work bench. Granted it wasn't cheap and I'm not expecting you to go out and grab something this size but a scaled down version might be just the ticket. I've built a number of 1/5th scale models and now that 1/9th scale B-17 directly on this glass surface. In fact you'll see later on how I'll do this with the horizontal tail section, rudder, and one outer wing panel literally tack glued to the surface.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea think for the input. Appreciate it. 

I like the idea of drawers now and the space I have now.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

Thebuilderofthings said:


> Hi, it's me. May I make a suggestion concerning the top of the bench. This may take some $$ so be prepared but in will insure a flat surface, glue and paint of all kinds comes up with a single edge razor blade and lasts forever provided you don't drop bowling balls on it. A sheet of glass. On my work bench which has your standard cabinets and drawers underneath I have laid a 3/16"x2.5ft.x10ft. sheet of glass on top of my work bench. Granted it wasn't cheap and I'm not expecting you to go out and grab something this size but a scaled down version might be just the ticket. I've built a number of 1/5th scale models and now that 1/9th scale B-17 directly on this glass surface. In fact you'll see later on how I'll do this with the horizontal tail section, rudder, and one outer wing panel literally tack glued to the surface.



Sorry we cross posted good idea!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

Harrison I agree with ozhawk40's post above. As long as you don't want to hammer nails into the desk there is no need to buy a new one. Personally I use the spacial mate for cutting to protect my desk.This is used for "light" works on models.For instance sanding of parts , comparinng to drawings , cementing parts together, also painting with brushes.The main thing is to keep the mat cleaned when working.Of course I use it as a background when cut ting but I always use a sheet of thick cardboard as an addition to that ( as the first background ).
For " heavy" works I use a piece of thick plywood ( you can see that in the pics) . This can be used for hammering , drilling , cutting , sawing, filing, painting etc......I always use a piece of wooden board in addition to that when hamering, drilling.

When working I have my tools and all "equipment" for modelling put around the working area.It allows me to have an easy access to all tools and things.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Wojtek, appreciate it. My mom though has given me a deadline to get all my modeling 'crap' in her words out of my room....... so my dad is asking me if I would like the extra room for modeling and of course I said yes. He told me to find a desk I like and he'll look into it. My basement is two parts. The basement itself and then the backroom.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

Think about the net there too.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

And a comfy chair (not Monty Python's one!), preferably with castors, so you can wheel around to each work section !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Yep. Even simpler, go to the local DIY store, and get a length of Conti Board (melamine covered MDF, probably different brand names in the USA) to whatever size you want, and a couple of brackets and some 2 x2 timber. Make the table the size you want, screw it to the wall on the brackets and support it with legs made from the timber. This way, you could have an 'L' shape work space, 'U' shaped, any shape, any size, for less than the price of a cheap desk or table. And it'll clean easy too. That's what I did in the spare room in one house, and added shelving of various depths above for paints, tools etc, with models on shelves on another wall.



Terry, do you scratch build everything?????


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is the red _blood_!?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

No Jan it is not... It is a trace that has come into being when spraying the bottom hull of a battle ship model.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2009)

_*Pheew!*_


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

Cutting open of my fingers occur hardly ever. Most of injuries are of peeling or manicure type.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

the dark side of modeling


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

Believe me there are worse thing in the wold.


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 18, 2009)

Dear mods... please change the title to "Workbench"............. Argh!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

Done.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

What is going on?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2009)

I haaaaave noooo idea....I'm ever so slightly intoxicated.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

Intoxicated... with what? Any beer?


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I haaaaave noooo idea....I'm *ever so slightly* intoxicated.






Just kidding


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just Guinness tonight, no Polish beer....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Edsal 5506 Workbench Back/End


that's of interest. Basic but free shipping and under 50 dollars.!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Yea, mom says basements needs cleaning before she'll think about it...... I know what I'll be doing this weekend


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2009)

U aint gonna get much better than the link u posted H... Nice bench...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks, I searched at first, "Model workbenches" and some things for 300 dollars  Then I searched "Workbenches" and went to Shopping results, lowest to highest and that was the firs thing


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2009)

My workbench is fully movable and costed me about ten bucks.I can set it everywhere.Also it can be replaced easily.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2009)

Just double check that bench Harrison - the wording might mean it's the back and the ends fittings, not the whole lot. It seems a bit cheap at only $50, but I could be wrong of course!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

your right Terry... thanks


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmph! I can make my own workbench.... for free! The stronger table will be used for assembly..... the flimsy table will be to hold models in progress. 

Oh and the luxury of MOVEABLE drawers. 

I'll go buy some cabinets or something...... when I get time. (The wheels)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks ideal Harrison (Yes! I've fixed the problem and can now see pics!!). Just to make sure, fix a brace between both sets of folding legs on the lightweight table, to prevent any possibility of it folding up. This will also make it more rigid. Just a length of wooden batten or similar will do, screwed or bolted to the legs at each end.
You could fix MDF, or wood, shelves to the wall above the workbench too, so that you can store other bits and pieces without cluttering the workspace, and even put a desk lamp on the low shelf, so that it shines on the work top, but doesn't get in the way.
Great stuff, you lucky person, having all that room to work in!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Terry, I will be sure to get this stuff done. Well, I figured, instead of using money for that I'll see what we have. I asked my mom and she said oh yea we have 2 tables and a movable drawer in the garage if you want it. I brought the stuff to the basement myself and cleaned it up a bit. We actually just cleaned up our basement so that's where all the room came from..


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks about as good as my set up in the garage H, u got it good...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking really very good .


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2009)

That's more table space than even I got!  Great H!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2009)

But Jan, you only need table space for 6 pints of Guinness at any one time old boy! Oh, I forgot, and a couple of wee drams.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2009)

But, but, but......where's the lassies gonna sit then?


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, all I need now are shelves and a lamp. 


And I forgot to mention, the computer is right across the room, so no more running upstairs to my room to get pics


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 21, 2009)

It's looking great H, when scrounging a light, try and get a white light, much easier on the eyes, good luck with the clean-up this weekend.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank . I am not moving anything into the basement yet. My 3 and 5 year old cousins are coming over, and they like to destroy things.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2009)

Noooooo.....! Reaalllly??


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 21, 2009)




----------

